# Step by Step Tombstones



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

Does the world need another tombstone tutorial? Especially one that's almost an hour long? Probably not. BUT it may help someone new who happens to stumble in here and with that, I share my video. Enjoy.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I like the way you show the whole process and that skipping feature is very helpful to a viewer who needs to watch a particular section again before starting. Thanks also for the shout-out and your stones looked great!


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks Terra! That means a whole lot coming from you!


----------



## jamontoast (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks for the effort of making a video. Didn't think I would bother DIYing them, but now I think I will!


----------



## SpiderMonkey (Sep 4, 2011)

Love how you've taken several people's techniques and incorporated them. Thanks for taking the time to create the how-to! I'm curious as to the reason for using the heat gun. Is it just a preference thing for aesthetics or is it serving a purpose - maybe sealing the foam?

ETA: Curious as to the font on Myra Mains? Simple but elegant looking.


----------



## ayoml (Sep 29, 2014)

thanks for share...


----------



## mikieofthedead (Aug 12, 2005)

sweet vid!!! extremely helpful


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice job on the vid. Just watched it as I'm planning on picking up a large sheet of 2" foam to get going on some stones this weekend. Plan on putting the kids to work ;-)


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

SpiderMonkey said:


> Love how you've taken several people's techniques and incorporated them. Thanks for taking the time to create the how-to! I'm curious as to the reason for using the heat gun. Is it just a preference thing for aesthetics or is it serving a purpose - maybe sealing the foam?
> 
> ETA: Curious as to the font on Myra Mains? Simple but elegant looking.


I use the heat gun to basically melt all the frayed edges the rasp leaves behind, same with the lettering. Also it kinda deformes the surface a bit just to take the flatness away if that makes sense? 

I can't remember the font off the top of my head. I'll check out my my drawing file to see what it was and post back!


----------



## Loogaroo (Oct 19, 2008)

Great stuff! In California all we have is the crappy white foam. Otherwise I would make a TON of these.


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

OK so the font I used is Traditional Arabic, nothing fancy. It should be a default font already loaded in Windows. I used this font for most of the tombstones. Mainly because I was too lazy to change it.


----------



## rusty386 (Oct 25, 2012)

well done for someone like me i appreciate all the detail and info you provided ...thank you


----------

